# Quit asking about bikes for your girlfriends/wives



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

The women's lounge does possess a certain allure and it does spark a hint of curiosity; after all, it's filled with women. But I've also noticed it's filled with a lot of dudes asking about bikes for their wives/girlfriends. 

It's really not all that complicated, especially since almost everyone's wife/girlfriend in question is apparently not a rider and not into the sport at all. You take her inseam, get her a cheap POS that reasonably matches her measurements, and see if she'll actually ride with you more than once a year. If she actually gets into the sport, she'll take the initiative and get herself a better bike.

Your wife/gf, who knows nothing about mountain biking, does not need a $1000 bike. She doesn't need you to buy it for her. And she doesn't need your help. Why? Because you suck. And in all likelihood, she sucks, too, else she wouldn't have married/dated your scrub ass. 

Now quit filling up my forum with this crap. Seriously, does this topic warrant a new post each time? How about just one thread entitled "Bikes for the wives/girlfriends help" and perhaps a mod can sticky it. 

I'm done. Bring on the negative rep.


----------



## mrbigisbudgood (Apr 4, 2011)

Do women prefer SRAM or Shimano components?


----------



## wmodavis (Jun 21, 2007)

"How about just one thread entitled "Bikes for the wives/girlfriends help" and perhaps a mod can sticky it."

And how about a separate thread for 'newb', 'noobie' etc. as well.


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

jaynestown said:


> The women's lounge does possess a certain allure and it does spark a hint of curiosity; after all, it's filled with women. But I've also noticed it's filled with a lot of dudes asking about bikes for their wives/girlfriends.
> 
> It's really not all that complicated, especially since almost everyone's wife/girlfriend in question is apparently not a rider and not into the sport at all. You take her inseam, get her a cheap POS that reasonably matches her measurements, and see if she'll actually ride with you more than once a year. If she actually gets into the sport, she'll take the initiative and get herself a better bike.
> 
> ...


Here, this should keep you busy.










Also fwiw, never liked Jayne in Firefly. River could kick his azz (and did). She was a lot smarter, too.


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

maybe the response to those questions/threads should just be “see the sticky FAQ - What bike to buy the GF, WSD, Saddles, Small bikes, etc.” 

then those FAQ threads would get updated and everything would be in one place.


----------



## yvanblo (Sep 26, 2011)

Gosh, sorry jaynestown, we had no idea this was "your forum".

There are probably 1001 thread topics that get repeated duplicate posts, and this is just one of them. Men get excited when their wife/GF responds in a positive way to joining them in a great sport.

Why not bash on 29er posts? Seems like every other post is about 29ers.

This is a large forum, and you should not assume that everyone here does an in depth search of topics already covered, before posting. Duplicate posts are impossible to control, get over it.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I see nothing wrong ...

.. with a guy asking the girls for help concerning another girl getting into or maintaining their riding success!

Asking for help is general...

Ask me anything, go ahead, I dare ya, go ahead ask me, ask me!
LOL


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Y'all are mostly new here.

By its very nature, this forum attracts women who are new, or guys who know new riders.The Utah forum has endless questions about what tire for Moab (go ask that question in there, I dare you). 

If you don't want to answer what saddle/ what bike threads, then don't. The info changes every season and someone almost always has the patience to help people whose questions go beyond what is already provided in the current stickies. Do I get tired of these threads? Do I wish that the women's lounge was filled with new and interesting content/commentary about what it means to be a woman in sports? Heck yeah. But it just doesn't happen, and after 8 years, I am cool with that. It just isn't the nature of this community.

Here is a list of other frequent threads and their eventual answers:

Topic: my wife is rad! Here she is on her first drop!
Eventual conclusion: old pictures of Nikki Gudex and that naked guy in hip waders.

Topic: I hate pink!
Eventual conclusion: The bike industry is trying to force us to buy girly things we don't like

Topic: I love pink!
Eventual conclusion: The bike industry is trying to force us to buy butch things we don't like.

Topic: How do I meet a biker chick?
Eventual conclusion: old pictures of Nikki Gudex and that naked guy in hip waders.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

...You take her inseam, she sucks and perhaps a mod can sticky it.

Now what was that again?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Pimpride said:


> ...You take her inseam, she sucks and perhaps a mod can sticky it.
> 
> Now what was that again?


The moderators stickied it about 5 years ago.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I would agree that some of the repeater posts can get tiresome, but the best antidote is to create a post with something different or interesting, or just a personal bike experience to share. See new thread, "something different or interesting".


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

So any good 29er grips for my gf AM bike ?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Hasn't this thread come up before?

And Chuky, consider yourself repped for both awesomeness and accuracy.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

catzilla said:


> And Chuky, consider yourself repped for both awesomeness and accuracy.


Doubly so! But Catzilla, you're slipping. I was expecting a hilarious and witty retort.... I will let you slide for now, as I'm sure you're busy with the little monster (and one on the way?).


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

i really don't have a problem with questions (i can always choose what to read and/or respond to) but i do think it might be nice if it was in one spot (which it looks like the FAQ sticky was supposed to do) so you would get all the questions/responses without searching and then those threads would have all the current info as new questions/answers are made.



NEPMTBA said:


> ... Ask me anything, go ahead, I dare ya, go ahead ask me, ask me!


especially where to ride right :thumbsup:


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

screampint said:


> Doubly so! But Catzilla, you're slipping. I was expecting a hilarious and witty retort.... I will let you slide for now, as I'm sure you're busy with the little monster (and one on the way?).


What, slagathor #2? We have to cut Catzilla some slack as I think she only recently had a full night's sleep.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

chuky said:


> Eventual conclusion: old pictures of Nikki Gudex and that naked guy in hip waders.


/me points to avatar

gabrielle

*ETA* I am totally calling this "Chuky's Law" now.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

redheadrider said:


> i really don't have a problem with questions (i can always choose what to read and/or respond to) but i do think it might be nice if it was in one spot (which it looks like the FAQ sticky was supposed to do) so you would get all the questions/responses without searching and then those threads would have all the current info as new questions/answers are made.
> 
> especially where to ride right :thumbsup:


LOL... ya now you should throw up a post on girls who "Moto"

Your the best... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

... now I'm a guy and I gotta get out of here!


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

Which one was the Russian judge?
спасибо.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

screampint said:


> Doubly so! But Catzilla, you're slipping. I was expecting a hilarious and witty retort.... I will let you slide for now, as I'm sure you're busy with the little monster (and one on the way?).


Hey now, a girl knows when she can't top someone else's funny. 

And, yup, I do have a new little boy gestating away, so most of my witty retorts are spent trying to bank up a few extra columns before this baby comes (in March) and finding new ways to tell my son he needs to look where he's peeing.

Good times, good times.

On a related note: our single bathroom always smells like pee now.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

catzilla said:


> And Chuky, consider yourself repped for both awesomeness and accuracy.


:thumbsup:

Yikes, just saw that this post made my post count 666!


----------



## bmf032 (Sep 8, 2010)

:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin: Now that's funny!!!!


mrbigisbudgood said:


> Do women prefer SRAM or Shimano components?


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

What is the best lube for my wife's bike?


That said, I imagine that the constant repetition of queries for the bike for the SO come from: 

1) Not taking a moment to see the Sticky.
2) Not liking the answers they read there.
3) Wanting to be included in the Women's Forum dialogue, for any number of reasons.


Oh, and while I have your attention, what kind of chain is best for a woman? I did a Google for women and chains but it didn't look right to me.


----------



## t135 (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a flippin' internet forum to discuss bikes, what's the problem? Just skip the thread if you don't like the topic. This site (like most others) are filled with discussions over beat to death topics or things I could careless about. Just move on if you don't like it. That's the mature thing to do. Or you can be an ass to people and use your personal hangups to drive people away from the site and the sport.

I vote to give out great advice and share knowledge whenever possible. Technology and bike models change. Time teaches us things about whats really important and what isn't. Opinions and experiences change. New people join MTBR. Etc. Lots of reasons to ask the same question twice.


----------



## wunderhorn (May 13, 2005)

catzilla said:


> finding new ways to tell my son he needs to look where he's peeing.


To be fair, there is kind of an Uncertainty Principle regardless of attention/effort.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

aiming for floating cheerios might be easier for him to understand.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

formica said:


> aiming for floating cheerios might be easier for him to understand.


We began with Cheerios for target practice way back when, mostly on account of me wanting to vicariously get to play Pee Battleship, the Cheerios Edition. It was kinda awesome.

Then he decided it was so much fun to pee on Cheerios (which, obviously, it is) that he wouldn't go without getting to sink an 'o'. Between that, and a nagging fear that he would one day try to sink all the battleships in his cereal bowl, we phased out the Cheerios.

Now we focus on "making bubbles."

Seriously, peeing is so much more fun for boys.


----------

